# husqvarna deck z4217



## topwaterpop (Sep 10, 2013)

I am looking for a new deck for a husqvarna z4217 that I purchased in 2004. I found a deck and ordered it on small engine repair warehouse site. I found it on the site for a little under $300. I got a phone call a week later and now they say it is going to be $300 more. They told me husqvarna has increased the price and if I still want the part that I thought I had already paid for will cost an additional $300 more. Does anyone have any suggestion or know where I can find a deck at a reasonable price. Here is my receipt below.

1 of 539110528 - Husqvarna Power Equipment - DECK W/DECALS 42in. 
@$280.58ea. 

Subtotal: $280.58
Shipping: $12.95 via Ground (usually arrives in 3-5 business days)
Estimated Delivery: 9/3/13 - 9/9/13
Sales Tax: $0.00
Total Amt: $293.53

Small Engine Parts Warehouse
112 S. 5th Ave. 
West Bend, WI 53095
1-800-236-2333

I got a phone call on 9/9/13 saying that the part is more money. If I can not find a part at a reasonable price I will have to buy a new mower.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I checked your part number at Jacks Small Engines and the Husqvarna number comes up at over $800.00, but the AYP number comes up at under $200.00 and they should be the same part. $600.00 is still well below $800.00. I don't understand why there is such a difference between the AYP price and the Husqvarna price, could be the AYP price list just hasn't been updated yet.


----------



## topwaterpop (Sep 10, 2013)

*cancelled order*

Found deck for $202 at sears online. Will be here by 9/17/13.


----------



## topwaterpop (Sep 10, 2013)

*there explanation*



30yearTech said:


> I checked your part number at Jacks Small Engines and the Husqvarna number comes up at over $800.00, but the AYP number comes up at under $200.00 and they should be the same part. $600.00 is still well below $800.00. I don't understand why there is such a difference between the AYP price and the Husqvarna price, could be the AYP price list just hasn't been updated yet.


Husqvarna is making the deck as needed custom, but if you can find the deck in stock already made it cost less because they are stamped decks not custom. Thanks for the help.


----------



## burheelwilles (Sep 12, 2013)

topwaterpop said:


> I am looking for a new deck for a husqvarna z4217 that I purchased in 2004. I found a deck and ordered it on small engine repair warehouse site. I found it on the site for a little under $300. I got a phone call a week later and now they say it is going to be $300 more. They told me husqvarna has increased the price and if I still want the part that I thought I had already paid for will cost an additional $300 more. Does anyone have any suggestion or know where I can find a deck at a reasonable price. Here is my receipt below.
> 
> 1 of 539110528 - Husqvarna Power Equipment - DECK W/DECALS 42in.
> @$280.58ea.
> ...


Hey,, I think you check part number at Jacks Small Engines and the Husqvarna number comes up at over $800.00, but the AYP number comes up at under $200.00 and they should be the same part.!!


----------

